# What would you do...



## Mii

If you found out you where pregnant. Right now. 

I was thinking about this the other day (because I have to take Myles to his 4month check up and I am going to make myself an appointment and go on the patch as I fffiiiinally started my regular cycle)

But the thought popped into my head and to be completely honest I wouldnt be able to do it:shrug::nope:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'd be happy as we are trying :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

feel the same way i did with my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## Mii

rainbows_x said:


> I'd be happy as we are trying :)

Awwe well I wish you two the best of luck! :happydance:



QuintinsMommy said:


> feel the same way i did with my 1st pregnancy.

How did you feel about your first pregnancy?


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'd be extremely shocked & probably shit a brick :haha:

Regardless though I'd go through with the pregnancy .. The "A" word and adoption just aren't the right choices for me :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mii said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I'd be happy as we are trying :)
> 
> Awwe well I wish you two the best of luck! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> feel the same way i did with my 1st pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> How did you feel about your first pregnancy?Click to expand...

like my life was over.


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm not even sure. I think OH would be an awesome dad (he's great with Edie) but it'd be really soon.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think I would cry, wonder how the fuck it happened as i've never even kissed a boy in months xD and then go start the process of claiming child support for Syri and all other benefits i'd be entitled to so i'd at least be prepared.
Then hope for a boy.
Then kick myself for being so stupid but blame it on fate and get on with life. 


Unless of course it was Gackt's child...and then i'd just be one happy son of a gun as i'd not have to worry about money and Gackt would be stuck dealing with me for the next 18 years :rofl:


----------



## xXerinXx

Well, since Cadence isn't even a week old yet, I could seriously be questioning how it even happened, and then I could have to strongly consider my options. Honestly, adoption would probably be my answer.


----------



## MissMamma

^^love the name cadence :D wanted to call Raphi it but her [male] cousin is called caydn and we thought it probs too similar.

i would freak out if i found out i was pregnant, especially because i am not in a relationship, half way through a college course and dreaming of going to uni, not to mention the fact i have had two particularly boozy nights out in the last two weeks :/ BUT i dont think i could ever seriously consider an A* the thought passed my through my mind when i found out about Raphi but i never really seriously contemplated having one. i think i would find that an even more impossible thought with it being a second child, knowing i'd already kept one iyswim? i'm mega broody but, shit, i would be scared! :haha:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I'd probally react the same as Desi lol. 

Except i'd be hoping for a GIRL :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

I would be extremely happy, but at the same time scared shitless because it is just way to soon. But I would go through with the pregnancy and keep my kid.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Well this happened about 10 weeks ago lol. So far my plan is to keep going finish with college (taking online courses after babies born through may-september). Honestly i was crying and telling oh off and saying our life was gonna end (im over dramatic) then got over it about an hr later and got excited.


----------



## Leah_xx

Hmm.. I probably would crap myself and cry :haha:
But I would go on with the pregnancy and keep the baby :)


----------



## Mii

I feel so horrible for thinking I wouldnt be able to go threw with it :cry:
but I mean Im not even out of my parents house yet or even starting school yet :dohh:

also (as selfish as this may sound) I just got my body back to myself :( I want to keep it all to myself for a while.. lol


----------



## hot tea

I don't know what I would do, honestly. I would be devastated. I do NOT want another baby and time soon. It Would be a nightmare.


----------



## x__amour

What a coincidental thread as my period is late. :dohh:

I would like more time between my children though. I'm hoping my period is just being stupid. I would be okay though. Stressed but happy.


----------



## tasha41

I'd crap myself. Freak out about sorting a bedroom, buying all the baby stuff, what I'd do after my maternity leave... then I'd chill out & get excited! Both OH & I really want another but are waiting for the right time (that I fear will never come!)


----------



## annawrigley

I'd be devastated, but I'd def keep it and the age gap wouldn't be TOO bad :lol: But its really not what I want right now


----------



## _laura

Id crap myself as we have the coil and condoms!
I'm not cause they tested me yesterday :haha:

But we would continue with the pregnancy, our plans for the future would change slightly.


----------



## sarah0108

Mii- i was pregnant with Max by the time Harriet was Myles age lol!

If i got pregnant right now i'd think 'ahh shit' the child would have a different dad to my two lol... but i'd still keep it!
I wouldnt actually be bothered if i had another child


----------



## Bexxx

I would cry.
I admit I struggle with one child, I would have a complete breakdown. Then I'd kick OH's butt back into the Army :lol:


----------



## we can't wait

I'd be happy, but very shocked. Due to medical issues, it's pretty unlikely that we'll conceive naturally.


----------



## cammy

Honestly i think I'd cry. We are not financially, emotionally or stable enough to have another baby at the moment. Plus i pull haven't gotten back into shape and i still have my pre-eclampsia symptoms i had when pregnant So i would definatel get it again. And i couldn't look after Alexander he i was put on bed rest like before.


----------



## BrEeZeY

i would probably throw up, i would feel so nervous and scared, its not that i would be unhappy i just find it difficult having a two yr old and a newborn and then be pregnant again.... i would make DH got get snipped lol and make him finish the new house ASAP! cuz there is no room in our house for the 4 of us now let alone another one!! 

i would be happy regardless just alil stressed


----------



## rileybaby

Id be really happy :haha: and scared tho, my parents would go wild and probably throw me out ..


----------



## bbyno1

I would be like 'twins yay!!':rofl:


----------



## princess_vix

i found out i am a couple of weeks ago but baby was planned so was happy :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I've already had a pregnancy scare, which sadly ended in a m/c. If I was pregnant I would 100% go through with it, I couldn't do either of the A's.. I think it would be hard for me as I am so crap at adapting. But none the less I would love both my babies equally and be the best mother I could... Unlike some people I know!! She has 2 under 2 and said her first is the best thing that ever happened to her but her second ruined her life!!

I would be secretly happy though :)


----------



## flower94

Well a week ago I did find out I was preggo!! And I'm happy.. but nervous. I'll ahve a 2 year old and newborn.. oh so nervous


----------



## bumpy_j

I'd be thrilled tbh


----------



## misse04

I'm going to have a 13 month age gap and I know it's going to be hard but were in a good situation, long relationship, living in our own home and not doing too bad for money as OH works hard. I can't wait :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Probably be like 'Oh my god... how are we going to afford this?!!' But regardless, be excited, happy and would continue with the pregnancy. I'd love to have a third child, but I'm just not sure I ever will. So tbh I'd probably be thrilled, despite being scared shitless :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Cry at the bad luck and wonder what on earth I should do and probably bury my head in the sand until I absolutely had to admit to it. I couldn't have an abortion though.


----------



## emyandpotato

I just asked my OH this question and he said "I'd tell you to get the morning after pill" :dohh:


----------



## MillyBert

Id be happy but deep down real worried as i have had real nasty pregnancys and 2 prem births. Looking at it now i dont think i would be able to cope with a 5 year old devil, 7 month old screamer and being pregnant. x


----------



## MillyBert

emyandpotato said:


> I just asked my OH this question and he said "I'd tell you to get the morning after pill" :dohh:

That sounds like something my OH would say too. :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

EllaAndLyla said:


> I've already had a pregnancy scare, which sadly ended in a m/c. If I was pregnant I would 100% go through with it, I couldn't do either of the A's.. I think it would be hard for me as I am so crap at adapting. But none the less I would love both my babies equally and be the best mother I could... *Unlike some people I know!! She has 2 under 2 and said her first is the best thing that ever happened to her but her second ruined her life!!*
> 
> I would be secretly happy though :)

I don't blame her, if I had 2 under 2 my life would be ruined too


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> I've already had a pregnancy scare, which sadly ended in a m/c. If I was pregnant I would 100% go through with it, I couldn't do either of the A's.. I think it would be hard for me as I am so crap at adapting. But none the less I would love both my babies equally and be the best mother I could... *Unlike some people I know!! She has 2 under 2 and said her first is the best thing that ever happened to her but her second ruined her life!!*
> 
> I would be secretly happy though :)
> 
> I don't blame her, if I had 2 under 2 my life would be ruined tooClick to expand...


Not gonna lie, it's a whole new ball game when you have two! There are times at my absolute lowest points where i felt like that. Felt like a failure


----------



## Hotbump

A couple of weeks ago I would of said I'd be happy but now I have no idea how I would feel...:wacko: I'm trying to get my body back, get my hair done without thinking about diapers and formula and do something for myself for once :( gosh I sound like i total bitch dont I?


----------



## sarah0108

No cindy! :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

this is why I cant handle another child.....




a big box of cereal just bought yesterday just went to waste :dohh: I love them though:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







oh no.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Hotbump

This just happen like literary 5 minutes ago


----------



## sarah0108

Ditto :rofl:


----------



## rjb

the same thing i did before. i'd feel sick, then happy, then terrified.. i'd tell sam, maybe drop school and get a job. i dunno.


----------



## Jellyt

To be honest, I really don't want another baby yet but if I did somehow magically become pregnant, I'm sure I'd get used to the idea and be happy about it.


----------



## Harli

I'd wonder how it's possible since I just had a baby 3 months ago.


----------



## sarah0108

You can get pregnant 3 weeks pp :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

How do you know sarah? :rofl:


----------



## Harli

sarah0108 said:


> You can get pregnant 3 weeks pp :lol:

Oh, really? :blush:


----------



## smatheson

Id definately be scared but every baby is a blessing so would be happy as well. OH would for sure shit a brick:haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Coz i am clever :smug:

:haha:

Oh and i was pregnant when harriet was 14 weeks old ;)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Id be happy! Would love a little boy atm!


----------



## amygwen

I'd be so depressed. I don't need any more children for a while, need to spoil my boy a few more years!


----------



## AriannasMama

Don't even want to think about it tbh :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

I'd be shocked, worried and upset

But I'd go through with the pregnancy, and do my best to finish uni and raise 2 
scary thoughts lol


----------



## leoniebabey

cry, cry, cry more. wonder how the hell it even came about. do more crying. I seriously think it would take a loong time for me to come round to the idea of another baby. I dont beleive in you know what so would definately go through with it i just think it would take me ALOT longer to get all the excited feelings you get and stuff. 
I mean with morgan it took me till around the 20 weeks scan to really come around to things before that it was kinda like shit? im having a baby?


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'd be happy! Although I did want to wait until I had a period after coming off the pill before we tried! We are using withdrawal method so tbh it wouldn't be a massive shock lol! I can't remember the date I came on last month I think it was about now and no sign of period :roll:


----------



## lizardbreath

Bawl my eyes out as i am happy with two kids and pregnancy was the worst thing I've ever had to go trough twice is enough for me


----------



## annawrigley

Harli said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> You can get pregnant 3 weeks pp :lol:
> 
> Oh, really? :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah you are at your most fertile straight after having a baby... Lol.


----------



## Melibu90

Freak out, get upset, then excited :blush:
I really want another next year just need to talk OH into TTC after july next year


----------



## TaraxSophia

I'd LOVE it! Me and OH are trying for another at the moment! :D I'd then wish it was a boy ;) But to be honest I'd be over the moon if it was a girl aswell! ;)


----------



## kittycat18

I would die :haha:


----------



## first_time_ma

id have to laugh if someone walked up to me and told me i was pregnant bc i already know i am. 

on the serious note though when i found out i was scared sh*tless. i cried for like 3 hours straight until oh got home. when i told him he started laughing and i just lost it and started screaming insanely at him:blush: but now i guess im okay with it i mean i would rather it have waited but the "A" word and adoption are not options for me by my own choosing, besides im kinda getting excited. but i hope its a boy i dont want teen girls a year apart!:wacko:


----------



## kittycat18

first_time_ma said:


> id have to laugh if someone walked up to me and told me i was pregnant bc i already know i am.
> 
> on the serious note though when i found out i was scared sh*tless. i cried for like 3 hours straight until oh got home. when i told him he started laughing and i just lost it and started screaming insanely at him:blush: but now i guess im okay with it i mean i would rather it have waited but the "A" word and adoption are not options for me by my own choosing, besides im kinda getting excited. but i hope its a boy i dont want teen girls a year apart!:wacko:

Oh your pregnant again! Congratulations. How far along are you? :flow:x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Well I would probably be loaded because immaculate conception is kind of rare so I admit that would lighten the blow a bit but I'd be pretty scared of getting hyperemesis again and how I would look after two. I'd be happy though :)


----------



## 112110

I would be terrified, excited, very terrified, depressed, confused, just a lot of meh.


----------



## rwhite

I'd be pretty excited. Financially sressed as hell and worried about how I'd find the age gap, but it's totally do-able.

Preferably though I wouldn't want an age gap smaller than three years (at least not between this one and a sibling), I'm in awe of anybody who does have kids less than three years apart :thumbup: I think I'd be crap at it :lol:


----------



## 17thy

I'd apply for a job lol. Other than that we're prepared.


----------



## JadeBaby75

DIE!


----------



## brandonsgirl

AirForceWife7 said:


> I'd be extremely shocked & probably shit a brick :haha:
> 
> Regardless though I'd go through with the pregnancy .. The "A" word and adoption just aren't the right choices for me :) x

Agree!



MissMammaToBe said:


> ^^love the name cadence :D wanted to call Raphi it but her [male] cousin is called caydn and we thought it probs too similar.
> 
> i would freak out if i found out i was pregnant, especially because i am not in a relationship, half way through a college course and dreaming of going to uni, not to mention the fact i have had two particularly boozy nights out in the last two weeks :/ BUT i dont think i could ever seriously consider an A* the thought passed my through my mind when i found out about Raphi but i never really seriously contemplated having one. i think i would find that an even more impossible thought with it being a second child, knowing i'd already kept one iyswim? *i'm mega broody but, shit, i would be scared! *:haha:

Im the same at the moment.. every time i see a baby im like awww (to OH) Dont you just want another one lol... But in all reality if i found out i was i would be petrified. Mainly because i wouldnt know how OH would take it (dont think he is anywhere nr ready to have another one) and i would be worried how LO would take it. Other then that i would be up for it lol


----------

